# What is so bad about ACC?



## NewLeaf13 (Dec 23, 2014)

What's wrong about Animal Crossing Community compared to TBT? The last time I was on there was trying to make an account, but failing so I went to TBT shortly after. All I've heard is the rules are really strict.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 23, 2014)

You know how Neopets bans you for breathing/talking/playing Neopets?

ACC is like that.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Dec 23, 2014)

Puffy said:


> You know how Neopets bans you for breathing/talking/playing Neopets?
> 
> ACC is like that.


So, basically it's like Miiverse?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 23, 2014)

I made an ACC account 2 weeks ago because I was really bored. So far in my experience, I don't like it because ACC is an eyesore compared to TBT, it's harder to use (in my opinion), more annoying people and it's not very active.


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 23, 2014)

I had trouble getting used to the 'system;' a few days to learn how to add my friend code, communicate a trade, etc. Relatedly, there is a tutoring system in place where members can ask an 'assigned' moderator to help them with forum-related matters, which speaks to the steep learning curve. But while I was getting used to the 'system' there were helpful members who approached me, and were patient with me, so that helped lessen how upset I got.

However, it was when I started hosting villager giveaways that I got upset when a moderator approached me. The moderator claimed I was putting members in danger (no, seriously, he was going that far) by not making my 'auctions' exclusive to ACC. Now I should emphasize this: I was hosting _giveaways_, not _auctions_. I made it absolutely clear in the topic titles and in the posts that the villagers were free, and that there were absolutely no strings attached. The moderator would have none of it, and simply repeated that I should cease my dangerous behavior. 

Well, I decided it was counter-intuitive to keep hosting villager giveaways at ACC, since it would mean less 'exposure' for those villagers. After all, the whole reason I was cross-posting my giveaways across several forums was to increase the likelihood that they would be adopted, since they were 'unpopular' in all the AC communities I visited. (Also, I made sure to link the cross-posts I submitted so that someone interested in adopting could check to see if the villager was still available.)


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 23, 2014)

I personally didn't like the layout and when it came to joining an AC forum, I picked this one because of the layout.
Probably the best choice I made in terms of joining websites.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 23, 2014)

They're stuck in 2006.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 23, 2014)

NewLeaf13 said:


> So, basically it's like Miiverse?



It's more like Communist Russia actually. Miiverse isn't remotely as bad as ACC (despite how horrible Miiverse is).


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 23, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> They're stuck in 2006.


I had an older estimate in mind. I keep imagining them being stuck in the past even during their inception. I have been using forums since 1999, and I remember plenty of online communities that were nowhere near as stale and difficult to navigate. Heck, my first memory of participating in an online community was at a minimalistic phpBB 2.x forum for _Counterstrike_ gamers.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> I had an older estimate in mind. I keep imagining them being stuck in the past even during their inception. I have been using forums since 1999, and I remember plenty of online communities that were nowhere near as stale and difficult to navigate. Heck, my first memory of participating in an online community was at a minimalistic phpBB 2.x forum for _Counterstrike_ gamers.


 I've heard that how they pick mods is biased in a very large degree, and the mods contact you specifically for modship, not the other way around. Also, I heard that they were going to implement maps for CF. It's been seven years.


----------



## unravel (Dec 23, 2014)

It's confusing tbh


----------



## Tao (Dec 23, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> Relatedly, there is a tutoring system in place where members can ask an 'assigned' moderator to help them with forum-related matters, which speaks to the steep learning curve.




...If your forum needs a 'tutoring system' in place for new members to be 'taught' how to use your forum by 'assigned mods' (or 'teachers'), I think it should be common decency that you:-
1) Redirect all your users to another related forum.
2) Close down your forum immediately. It doesn't deserve to be active.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 23, 2014)

I wonder if ACC is dying? I know axa is dead, but is ACC losing members?


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 23, 2014)

ACC has been losing members since 2011. I've been there since 2008 and each year it keeps getting worse and worse.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 23, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> ACC has been losing members since 2011. I've been there since 2008 and each year it keeps getting worse and worse.



I wouldn't be surprised if it were because of the strictness of ACC.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Dec 23, 2014)

It just feels like ACC is in a constant state of destruction, like it's not a complete site, lol.


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 23, 2014)

I had to check it out after you guys mentioned it.
The layout looks super confusing and outdated?


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 24, 2014)

The layout isn't so much of a problem, but their design certainly is. The staff fall back on the idea that since it's never changed since its inception in 2002 there's no real need to change a classic mainstay of the forum. What they don't consider is the option to have multiple themes in use (like TBT does). For those that like the retro look they'd be able to go back on that design, but there could also be an implementation of a new modern updated look. <professional> But alas, this is such forward progressive thinking far too advanced for the denizens of that forum. </professional>

Their rules are extremely archaic as well. Long story short, you aren't allowed to discuss LGBTQ+ discussions simply because it's too "controversial"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 24, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> The layout isn't so much of a problem, but their design certainly is. The staff fall back on the idea that since it's never changed since its inception in 2002 there's no real need to change a classic mainstay of the forum. What they don't consider is the option to have multiple themes in use (like TBT does). For those that like the retro look they'd be able to go back on that design, but there could also be an implementation of a new modern updated look. <professional> But alas, this is such forward progressive thinking far too advanced for the denizens of that forum. </professional>
> 
> *Their rules are extremely archaic as well. Long story short, you aren't allowed to discuss LGBTQ+ discussions simply because it's too "controversial"*



This is exactly why ACC is a broken site. You're not even allowed to complain how strict the site is.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 24, 2014)

I barely had any experiences with ACC.

My little brothers used it a lot though, but they quickly dropped it after a week.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> This is exactly why ACC is a broken site. You're not even allowed to complain how strict the site is.


That sucks.

Everyone has the right to complain about something, even if not many people are going to agree with it.


----------



## penguins (Dec 24, 2014)

the layout is really bad, it's very inactive, rules are terribly strict, just really outdated in general
i've been a member since i was nine years old and i didn't know about tbt at the time sob
it was rly rly active and fun like four years ago but it's dead now


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 24, 2014)

penguins said:


> the layout is really bad, it's very inactive, rules are terribly strict, just really outdated in general
> i've been a member since i was nine years old and i didn't know about tbt at the time sob
> it was rly rly active and fun like four years ago but it's dead now



Judging by this post, it's not worth joining ACC. The only two active AC communities I know are Bell Tree Forums and GameFAQs.


----------



## Pearls (Dec 24, 2014)

I used to go on there all the time before I knew TBT existed. The layout is ugly and the rules are way too strict. And some of the people there totally scammed me and stole stuff from my town.


----------



## Alice (Dec 24, 2014)

Why do people keep pandering to this? People will like what they like and these "tell me why you think it sucks" threads are kind of eyesores. I'm sure the people on ACC have their reasons for choosing ACC over TBT as well.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Dec 24, 2014)

I just don't like it. It feels very.. Bland. It's layout is confusing/boring.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 24, 2014)

*did we also mention that jader201 (the creator) used the donations for himself bc he did*



Alice said:


> Why do people keep pandering to this? People will like what they like and these "tell me why you think it sucks" threads are kind of eyesores. I'm sure the people on ACC have their reasons for choosing ACC over TBT as well.



They want to be ruled over with thousands of pathetic rules that have little to no reason to exist. They want to enjoy the vintage early 2000s layout.



SuperVandal said:


> The layout isn't so much of a problem, but their design certainly is. The staff fall back on the idea that since it's never changed since its inception in 2002 there's no real need to change a classic mainstay of the forum. What they don't consider is the option to have multiple themes in use (like TBT does). For those that like the retro look they'd be able to go back on that design, but there could also be an implementation of a new modern updated look. <professional> But alas, this is such forward progressive thinking far too advanced for the denizens of that forum. </professional>
> 
> *Their rules are extremely archaic as well. Long story short, you aren't allowed to discuss LGBTQ+ discussions simply because it's too "controversial"*



A moderator was saying "I'm not going to introduce my kids to homosexuality until they're ten and they're mature enough to handle the topic" like seriously if you're not mature enough to tell your future children that people can leave each other how are you mature enough to moderate a forum



FireNinja1 said:


> They're stuck in 2006.



2004*



NewLeaf13 said:


> What's wrong about Animal Crossing Community compared to TBT? The last time I was on there was trying to make an account, but failing so I went to TBT shortly after. All I've heard is the rules are really strict.



If you mention your sexuality or say 'my [samesex]friend' chances are you'll be banned


----------



## Melody (Dec 24, 2014)

Honestly, I never used it because I didn't know _how_ to use it.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 24, 2014)

I never knew what ACC was until now. Thanks for giving me a reason to never go there everyone.


----------



## Caius (Dec 24, 2014)

There's a lot of things people consider wrong with ACC and cite as a reason for moving to TBT. I've heard things about staff, other users, just a slough of stuff. I don't know how true it is because I was never _primarily_ interested in animal crossing when the entire migration business started taking place.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 24, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> There's a lot of things people consider wrong with ACC and cite as a reason for moving to TBT. I've heard things about staff, other users, just a slough of stuff. I don't know how true it is because I was never _primarily_ interested in animal crossing when the entire migration business started taking place.



If I could change one thing in my life it would be ever making an account there.
I've had like ten accounts in eight years though haha woops


----------



## JCnator (Dec 24, 2014)

Here are my most recurring problems with Animal Crossing Community:

- The fonts used are too small ; I'd have to zoom in to make them more eye-pleasing
- The overall layout is a tad cluttered ; there's so little space between hyperlinks that it's very easy to accidentally click on the wrong ones
- As evidence by the presence of staff willing to help you on browsing the website, the layout is also obviously difficult to navigate ; there's a lot of steep learning curve to make the most out of ACC, yet most of it isn't worth the effort anyway
- The website design looks like it belongs to the early 00s, which is now considered poor by today's standards
- The Friend Code system is convoluted and impractical, and they still force you to use it instead placing it on your signature or on one of your posts
- Moderation here is finicky at best; any slightest clue of rule-infringing even if you aren't intentionally doing so can still lead you to troubles because there are apparently oversensitive users, despite COPPA act being in place


What's even worse is, these most important problems aren't still resolved by now, and the staff is practically unwilling to fix these as soon as possible. That's probably why I don't visit the website as much as I did in 2009. It just doesn't age well in first place.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 24, 2014)

I've seen the format and it hurts my eyes. I have also heard the community and mods suck. It doesn't sound fun


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 24, 2014)

hahah oh yeah the infamous allocating of funds
scumbag acc at its finest


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 24, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> hahah oh yeah the infamous allocating of funds
> scumbag acc at its finest



"spend ?5 so u can use colours in a little two line comment below ur post!!! I'll buy personal things for myself I'll use the money to make the site better!!!"

Individual people have donated over ?500 for a little star next to their name and an adblock (not like there's extensions that do the same, but you can't use them as you won't get the bells for the bell shop which has been in production for almost 5 years with no sign of release lmao) and yet the site has stayed the same with minor changes. And when I say minor.... I mean minor. Use the time machine (?) website to check the archives of the site. You'll see what I mean.


----------



## Tao (Dec 24, 2014)

Alice said:


> I'm sure the people on ACC have their reasons for choosing ACC over TBT as well.




The same reason I pick my nose, 'habit'.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 25, 2014)

i joined ACC back in 2008. It's awful because the mods killed it. They banned everyone who was a major poster sooner or later and people left because of that. 4 years ago it was at a peak and highly active. No one that i "befriended" on there has been acive in years. Plus yeah, the mods close down so many threads and stuff it's ridiculous. I actually found out about this place through ACC


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 25, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> "spend ?5 so u can use colours in a little two line comment below ur post!!! I'll buy personal things for myself I'll use the money to make the site better!!!"
> 
> Individual people have donated over ?500 for a little star next to their name and an adblock (not like there's extensions that do the same, but you can't use them as you won't get the bells for the bell shop which has been in production for almost 5 years with no sign of release lmao) and yet the site has stayed the same with minor changes. And when I say minor.... I mean minor. Use the time machine (?) website to check the archives of the site. You'll see what I mean.


Also, perks only last for one year...
5 quid for a star... And you get it for a year...
Id just buy another year of Pok?bank rather than that


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 25, 2014)

To be honest I only signed up because they have these services that give out items like dlc's, hybrids, and other stuff for free. That's all ACC has going for them atm


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2014)

I've never had a problem with ACC. I really don't see a lot of the issues with it tbh.

I only ever used the site for AC related purposes. I was already on TBT, which I used for non-AC and AC related purposes, but I only used ACC for AC related stuff, simply because I don't really like the layout, and I never saw any reason to venture outside the AC boards, because I had TBT for that.


Only thing I don't like about ACC if their FC trading system. Like sorry, why does that have to be private? It's not like anyone can come into your town unless you add them in return - and tbh, that's my only problem with the site.


----------



## emre3 (Dec 25, 2014)

Guys please...







Miiverse is the worst of them all don't deny it.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 25, 2014)

ACC is usable but it just seems to be really antiquated when compared to TBT and other AC related websites.It definitely could use a major overhaul.Plus their mods have an odd sense of what's considered offensive.They sent me one of their warning "notifications" for posting something that I thought was harmless and would probably go unnoticed on any other message board.


----------



## nammie (Dec 26, 2014)

the site layout and whatnot is kinda ugly, and the FC exchange system is a chore, but other than that I've had no problems there. I used to only go on the trading and villager adoption forums, and all the people I've encountered there seemed lovely for the most part anyways.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 26, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Also, perks only last for one year...
> 5 quid for a star... And you get it for a year...
> Id just buy another year of Pok?bank rather than that



To be fair you'd be lucky to not be banned within a year with the rules on the site


----------



## Coach (Dec 26, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> I had trouble getting used to the 'system;' a few days to learn how to add my friend code, communicate a trade, etc. Relatedly, there is a tutoring system in place where members can ask an 'assigned' moderator to help them with forum-related matters, which speaks to the steep learning curve. But while I was getting used to the 'system' there were helpful members who approached me, and were patient with me, so that helped lessen how upset I got.
> 
> However, it was when I started hosting villager giveaways that I got upset when a moderator approached me. The moderator claimed I was putting members in danger (no, seriously, he was going that far) by not making my 'auctions' exclusive to ACC. Now I should emphasize this: I was hosting _giveaways_, not _auctions_. I made it absolutely clear in the topic titles and in the posts that the villagers were free, and that there were absolutely no strings attached. The moderator would have none of it, and simply repeated that I should cease my dangerous behavior.
> 
> Well, I decided it was counter-intuitive to keep hosting villager giveaways at ACC, since it would mean less 'exposure' for those villagers. After all, the whole reason I was cross-posting my giveaways across several forums was to increase the likelihood that they would be adopted, since they were 'unpopular' in all the AC communities I visited. (Also, I made sure to link the cross-posts I submitted so that someone interested in adopting could check to see if the villager was still available.)



Who was the mod lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's actually not that bad! I was on ACC long before TBT, so I got used to the rules and they aren't that bad. The private message system on there is better than on here, sooooo....


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 26, 2014)

i swear on everything my first account only lasted two weeks because apparently someone hacked into my account and compromised it, which somehow led to a permaban? i emailed them asking for my account back or at least a redo and they denied it. like um ok? that didn't stop me and i was back within a few months on a different account. 

they may have a better private messaging system, but that's the only good thing out of it that's superior to TBT. that's literally it.


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 26, 2014)

Coach said:


> Who was the mod lol


The moderator contacted me via private message, and was identified only as 'staff response.'

By the way, his last response to me was that if exception was made for giveaways, members would be confused. Therefore, when moderators say do not cross-post any auctions, what they mean is do not cross-post _anything_.

However, this point is not made in the topic he referred to: "Rules and Guidelines for Auctions," which unequivocally refers only to auctions, both in the title and content. And although there is a 'cross-posting' rule in their main set of rules, cross-posting in that case refers only to posting the same topic in several sections _within_ their forum.

Clearly, the moderator is not taking into account that it is counterproductive to expect members to read your mind.


----------



## Beary (Dec 26, 2014)

*Good things :*

Easy to troll

*Bad things:*

Everything besides that


----------



## PlasmaPower (Dec 26, 2014)

So from what I get from ACC, they're basically North Korea.

To tell you the truth, a created an account on there and used it for a week. I didn't really like it. But on the plus side, I did get Marshal and Sterling from there.


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 27, 2014)

http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/Topic/6272691/1/_users_of_ACC

Basic summary of what's especially wrong with the mods on ACC. This thread was meant for LGBTQ+ users on the forum, and the mods lock it without notice or post. Notice how they blatantly remove LGBT from the title so that it's just "Users of ACC." Good job, 10/10 bigotry


----------



## f11 (Dec 27, 2014)

Beary said:


> *Good things :*
> 
> Easy to troll
> 
> ...


please don't troll. It makes us look bad and seem immature. That's not even cool...


----------



## Keyblade (Dec 27, 2014)

Puffy said:


> You know how Neopets bans you for breathing/talking/playing Neopets?
> 
> ACC is like that.



exactly this. it's way too childish.


----------



## Beary (Dec 27, 2014)

Crys said:


> please don't troll. It makes us look bad and seem immature. That's not even cool...



Shush, I don't. 
but tbh there isn't that much good about acc


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 27, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/Topic/6272691/1/_users_of_ACC
> 
> Basic summary of what's especially wrong with the mods on ACC. This thread was meant for LGBTQ+ users on the forum, and the mods lock it without notice or post. Notice how they blatantly remove LGBT from the title so that it's just "Users of ACC." Good job, 10/10 bigotry



?? surely making a thread all-inclusive is the opposite of bigotry


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 27, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/Topic/6272691/1/_users_of_ACC
> 
> Basic summary of what's especially wrong with the mods on ACC. This thread was meant for LGBTQ+ users on the forum, and the mods lock it without notice or post. Notice how they blatantly remove LGBT from the title so that it's just "Users of ACC." Good job, 10/10 bigotry


 
Oh, you saw that too? I had a feeling that thread was going to be locked. As well as the "rant thread" someone made.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 27, 2014)

I remember that three months ago, there was a rant thread agaisnt ACC on this site, and it got locked because "there's no reason to trash another site on this site".


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 27, 2014)

Their rules:
http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/site_rules.asp

Their policies:
http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/site_policies.asp

Basically, the most you can do is be on the site at all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> They're stuck in 2006.



This, too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't see any rules about complaining about moderation policies. And if someone did follow these rules but convince regular users to join TBT, why will the mods ban you?


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 27, 2014)

I miss some members on there but I still talk to like two of them
we're all lgbt and one time i said i was lgbt and i got banned haha owops


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 27, 2014)

I made one about a week before TBT. It was my first forum (for anything, I think), but I found it hard to get into. I ran into TBT, and I felt welcome, was visually attractive as well, and easy to figure out <3 I love it.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 27, 2014)

I joined it on my quest to find Diana and had no idea how to get around. It's layout is ugly and confusing. :\


----------



## Tinkalila (Dec 27, 2014)

I think I've got an account there, haven't used it much though. I'll take everyone's word for it that it's awful.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 27, 2014)

I  think another issue is that they've implemented a "5 strikes and you're out" thing. With TBT, the mods look at your record, when the last warning was, etc etc for banning. With ACC, it's "5 infraction points and you're permabanned"


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 27, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> ?? surely making a thread all-inclusive is the opposite of bigotry



did you even read what i typed lol


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 27, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> did you even read what i typed lol



ye dude I read everything 

u said they removed lgbt from the title. how is that bigoted? now the thread is for all users not just lgbt


----------



## JCnator (Dec 27, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I  think another issue is that *they've implemented a "5 strikes and you're out" thing*. With TBT, the mods look at your record, when the last warning was, etc etc for banning. With ACC, it's "5 infraction points and you're permabanned"



When dealing with too many active users, that rule can be useful for them to save time. Since there's not a lot of members still navigating in ACC lately, the staff definitely shouldn't have any excuse to not spend more thought on deciding whether or not said user should be banned.


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 27, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> ye dude I read everything
> 
> u said they removed lgbt from the title. how is that bigoted? now the thread is for all users not just lgbt



they also locked the thread without notice so uh no more discussion on LGBTQ+ allowed


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/Topic/6221179/1/Voice_your_opinion_about_ACC_and_the_rules

Most of this is debate about LGBTQ.

*takes deep breath*
This is a great example of this site's bigotry. As many people said on this thread, there's no difference between homosexuality and heterosexuality other than the genders. And to put it as a banned topic means they clearly are showing some bias.

Not only bias, but dictatorship as well. Why can't somebody openly talk about being gay? Is this suddenly the Middle East? This "community" is basically your overprotective mother who doesn't let you see certain things/topics. THAT'S THE OVERPROTECTIVE MOTHER'S JOB, GUYS! This is America, 1st amendment! USE IT!

*rant over*


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 28, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/Topic/6221179/1/Voice_your_opinion_about_ACC_and_the_rules
> 
> Most of this is debate about LGBTQ.
> 
> ...



ok i've ranted about ACC but i'm not going as far as to say they're infringing on our rights bc they're clearly not.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 28, 2014)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> When dealing with too many active users, that rule can be useful for them to save time. Since there's not a lot of members still navigating in ACC lately, the staff definitely shouldn't have any excuse to not spend more thought on deciding whether or not said user should be banned.



While I can agree with this sort of, we have a much smaller staff than they do. Our mods are basically a combination of their Moderators, Researchers, Developers, and Scouts. They do each role and are still able to (I assume) moderate like humans


----------



## Jake (Dec 28, 2014)

all i did was post the lyrics to away in a manger 

http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/Topic/6273111/1/lets_talk_about_jesus


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Dec 28, 2014)

I've had a parent make a commotion over a joke I made the last time I used the site. I was visiting a town in Wild World and the host kept misspelling _come_ in a sexual way, so I merely pointed it out with a simple _lol_, and supposedly the kid's parents were watching their DS and they were calling me a pedophile through private messages and threads. They even threatened to report me to the police. I was like, 12 or 13 at the time, but whatever man. I got banned afterwards and I just stopped bothering with the site. I took a look recently and wow, even the design is still the same.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 28, 2014)

Jake. said:


> all i did was post the lyrics to away in a manger
> 
> http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/Topic/6273111/1/lets_talk_about_jesus



ohngm god



FoxWolf64 said:


> http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/Topic/6221179/1/Voice_your_opinion_about_ACC_and_the_rules
> 
> Most of this is debate about LGBTQ.
> 
> ...



hey that's cool I can see me arguing with the mods there
idek how many infractions i got on that thread l o l


Oh and it's interesting to note that 'PartnersInCrime' was very open about her same-sex relationship and thirteen hours later she was banned
Also interesting to note is how much the members hate it
ANOTHER interesting thing to note is how Cyndi (a member of staff) pointed out the staff talk bad about the members

Oh yeah and the lgbt thread was brought up yesterday ahaha ur gon get banned
"Hi, just saw the new LGBT thread on the OT board got locked, and it's made me kind of angry. I'm not LGBT myself, but I know there are plenty who are. I understand that the argument for why LGBT isn't allowed is because this is a child-friendly website, but really you're just hurting kids. It's basically bigotry and seems like you're saying "Anything other than hetero will not be tolerated." 

It just seems outdated really. ACC is based out of the US, and there are plenty of states who have legalized, or are pushing for legalization. So why ban something made legal? It's almost 2015 and the gay rights movement is sweeping the world. Can we stop with the prejudice, please?"

They made another one and it got locked again lol

"But, what's the youngest age that a child could or has signed up to be a member on here? Is that age appropriate for listening into and joining LGBT topics on the public boards?"

is that age appropriate enough to be on the internet unmonitored with viruses and pornography and fake accounts??? What's the worse that can happen by reading that men can love men and women can love women??? like damn you have to pay 30c to get into ACC if you're under 13 lmao get over yourselves no ****'s gonna happen if a literate child can read that a person can love people wtaf you aint gonna take away a same sex couple's child until they're 'age appropriate' to deal with the fact their parents love each other

- - - Post Merge - - -

my last ever post was "Dear Jeffrey,

I am afraid"

</3

By the way if you would like to add me i'm called 'imback' but i wont be for long bc im gonna like idk get myself banned


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> ohngm god
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SO MUCH THIS
THEY'RE GONNA HEAR ABOUT IT ANYWAYS
ESPECIALLY IN THIS DAY AND AGE

I mean, LGBT is on the rise, whether people like it or not. Children can't be sheltered forever, and plus, it's not even a bad thing! ACC is clearly taking a side here.




Jake. said:


> all i did was post the lyrics to away in a manger
> 
> http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/Topic/6273111/1/lets_talk_about_jesus



And the award for the religious/sexuality intolerant website goes to?
Animal Crossing "Community"!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 28, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> SO MUCH THIS
> THEY'RE GONNA HEAR ABOUT IT ANYWAYS
> ESPECIALLY IN THIS DAY AND AGE
> 
> ...



ACC has some serious litigation-worthy policies. I know it's best not to say this on the internet, but I hope ACC gets sued oneday.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> ACC has some serious litigation-worthy policies. I know it's best not to say this on the internet, but I hope ACC gets sued oneday.



AMEN


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 28, 2014)

oh my god you guys please tell me what they can get sued for b/c y'all are taking very big presumptuous steps.
at most the only thing i can see a lawsuit for is when the admin used donations for his personal life when it had been thought that money was going towards the website.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 28, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> oh my god you guys please tell me what they can get sued for b/c y'all are taking very big presumptuous steps.
> at most the only thing i can see a lawsuit for is when the admin used donations for his personal life when it had been thought that money was going towards the website.



Intolerance towards LGBT and minority groups, not strict forum rules, is what's going to result legal troubles. Their moderation policies don't even allow gays to post on ACC.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> oh my god you guys please tell me what they can get sued for b/c y'all are taking very big presumptuous steps.
> at most the only thing i can see a lawsuit for is when the admin used donations for his personal life when it had been thought that money was going towards the website.



Basically their rules against LGBT and all their other Draconian rules. They're being extremely intolerant in a place that is supposed to be a community.


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 28, 2014)

each person that registers hits that "I agree" button meaning they accept the rules that ACC has put up. now it's perfectly normal to complain and petition to change those rules, but there's no way you can actually sue them for it.

please don't throw that word around like nothing b/c i'm pretty sure you don't even understand the way things work properly.


----------



## Radda (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't understand how it's so bad,its a pretty nice alternative website for AC for me,and it allows you to buy villagers on a separate thread.;w;


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 28, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> each person that registers hits that "I agree" button meaning they accept the rules that ACC has put up. now it's perfectly normal to complain and petition to change those rules, but there's no way you can actually sue them for it.
> 
> please don't throw that word around like nothing b/c i'm pretty sure you don't even understand the way things work properly.



yes, its a private entity and has no obligation to be all-inclusive or observe anybodys idea of free speech or equality


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

Puffy said:


> You know how Neopets bans you for breathing/talking/playing Neopets?
> 
> ACC is like that.


Exactly. Also did people even read their rules and their boards? Lol


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Exactly. Also did people even read their rules and their boards? Lol



Everybody skips that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Radda said:


> I don't understand how it's so bad,its a pretty nice alternative website for AC for me,and it allows you to buy villagers on a separate thread.;w;



OK that's good now please ignore us talking crap about this site for your own safety kthxbye


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

I know most people do but considering the thread was made.. yer


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 28, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> each person that registers hits that "I agree" button meaning they accept the rules that ACC has put up. now it's perfectly normal to complain and petition to change those rules, but there's no way you can actually sue them for it.
> 
> please don't throw that word around like nothing b/c i'm pretty sure you don't even understand the way things work properly.



I don't think sites should be sued for strict rules. And I'm not gonna sue them for any reason. I just think that they have low tolerance towards LGBT, and intolerance towards LGBT and minority groups is worth getting in trouble these days. If I were admin of ACC, I would allow gays to talk about anything related to homosexuality, including same-sex marriage.


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 28, 2014)

Radda said:


> I don't understand how it's so bad,its a pretty nice alternative website for AC for me,and it allows you to buy villagers on a separate thread.;w;



Buying threads in the VTP.. I remember when this was a big debate on TBT.. 

But the problem with a [Buying] tag is that all you'd see is.. 

[Buying] ****Marshal for 6M****
[Buying] ~Marshal for 10M~
[Buying] Marshal for 50M
[Buying] Tangy for 3M
[Buying] ~*~ Marshal for 3M~*~
[Buying] Fang for 10M
[Buying] Merengue for 30M
[Buying] Wolfgang for 4M
[Buying] Diana for 40M
[Buying] DIANA FOR 100M
[Buying] Beau or Diana for 50M

..all on the first pages of the VTP instead of seeing who's trading, who's selling, what the cyclers are giving away/selling, and others are giving away. 

IMO, it's just better than having 50 threads of [Buying] before you find a [Cycling] one.. and yes, we have that tag system, but it'd still looks awfully cluttered.


----------



## Radda (Dec 28, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Buying threads in the VTP.. I remember when this was a big debate on TBT..
> 
> But the problem with a [Buying] tag is that all you'd see is..
> 
> ...



Well you do have a point there.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 28, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> SO MUCH THIS
> THEY'RE GONNA HEAR ABOUT IT ANYWAYS
> ESPECIALLY IN THIS DAY AND AGE
> 
> ...



Exactly, if anything it can be positive for a child to see people loving same sex. They may feel comfortable if they do have feelings towards the same sex as they see a lot of other people do too. Showing that they aren't 'different' will help the child  to grow up less bigoted than ACC
I mean really, I don't see how it is controversial or a bad thing. I understand it's a children's website but banning someone for saying my '[samesex]friend' so children aren't exposed to the horrific concept of two people with the same sex holding hands and exchanging saliva is homophobic and the fact that nearly every member wants LGBT to be allowed on ACC (with no one but most of the staff disagreeing) speaks for itself.



FoxWolf64 said:


> Basically their rules against LGBT and all their other Draconian rules. They're being extremely intolerant in a place that is supposed to be a community.



It's more of a dictatorship than a community. In fact, none of it resembles a community.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> It's more of a dictatorship than a community. In fact, none of it resembles a community.



AMEN
^my new catchphrase


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 29, 2014)

Spoiler



"Hi, imback. I'm also TonyK, pokemonfan14, thy_ac_island, kennyfun00, tim95, Iggioto, Talents and more recently DriftMan. There's too many to keep count. I'm also LGBT. Does my very existence send shivers down your spine? I had shivers down my spine once and now I'm disabled. 
I think it says something that whatever remains of this dictatorship 'community' are continuously fighting for the right to be able to say they like a sex when countless places have legalised the right for them to marry and have a community (take note, ACC) that accepts them as people. In the end, the argument always boils down to 'is a young child responsible enough to view a LGBT thread?' Yes. The internet is full of pornography and stalkers. Reading that people can love the same sex isn't going to hinder their growth - it'll benefit them to not turn into some of the bigots here. What if they are realising they may be LGBT? What if they come to this thread, and see that people who like the same sex are 'different'? Some of the arguments that appear are quite pathetic. 
I also don't see how religion is an issue, as I said places have legalised and accepted same-sex couples regardless of religion. Eating shrimp is a sin in the Bible but people here can freely say 'I ate shrimp for dinner' with no consequences. But the moment that someone says they have a same-sex partner it's too far. Ban them. We can't have any young, innocent children seeing that you love someone.

Thousands of other people from other websites laugh at this website and it's inactivity while children browse their websites and they discuss LGBTQA freely with no ban.

"There is nothing wrong with saying "I'm LGBT" in passing here on ACC"


That's where you would be/other staff (-cough-Jakira-cough-) wrong. Head back a few pages and you'd see that myself and others were warned for saying we were LGBT. Either we were warned and got tickets unfairly from different staff or that rule is indeed wrong."



Yo okay so there's my wall of text that I put on the site suggestions board
I'm too angry to even start putting detail into it and I'm only going to be banned anyway but we all know it'll be deleted within minutes


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 29, 2014)

I signed up and it's REALLY confusing to navigate around. I literally could barely figure things out. If they changed their layout, that would help a lot. It's just too difficult to find your way around the place.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 29, 2014)

i wrote heterosexual pornography and posted it on the creative writing side to get rid of the bull**** argument that, if topics about lgbt people went to extremes (like sex and crap bc it's not a problem for hetero) it could be easily resolved like hetero


----------



## Beary (Dec 29, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> i wrote heterosexual pornography and posted it on the creative writing side to get rid of the bull**** argument that, if topics about lgbt people went to extremes (like sex and crap bc it's not a problem for hetero) it could be easily resolved like hetero



You're disgusting.


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 29, 2014)

yeah you went overboard and your posts aren't actually contributing to the discussion anymore so uh


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 29, 2014)

Beary said:


> You're disgusting.



it's like 2 sentences


----------



## Beary (Dec 29, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> it's like 2 sentences



I saw what you posted. You are disgusting. How on earth could you post that on a site where CHILDREN go? I don't care if ACC is bad, but you are absolutely vile.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 29, 2014)

Beary said:


> I saw what you posted. You are disgusting. How on earth could you post that on a site where CHILDREN go? I don't care if ACC is bad, but you are absolutely vile.



i know
isnt it wonderful


----------



## Beary (Dec 29, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> i know
> isnt it wonderful



You are revolting. I hope you know that.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 29, 2014)

Beary said:


> You are revolting. I hope you know that.



i just said i know
keep up


----------



## Beary (Dec 29, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> i just said i know
> keep up



...I can't believe that God lets some people do what they do.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 29, 2014)

Beary said:


> You are disgusting. How on earth could you post that on a site where *CHILDREN* go?.



ur like 13 arent u a child
you're only allowed on if you're 13 anyway
ps im 14 hmu

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> ...I can't believe that God lets some people do what they do.



can we like focus on how acc is terrible and not bring religion into this bc you're going to cause awful havoc by mentioning G
and btw idk how you're so shocked that 'God' let me post porn to a website like damn god lets' people kill other humans and animals, do porn, write porn, enslave, etc. but it's shocking if someone publishes words to a website


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 29, 2014)

People younger than 13 can post on ACC. My second cousin who's only 5 plays AC on her brother's DS, and if she happened to join ACC and see that post she'd probably be traumatized.
I know that you're trying to prove a point, but there's a difference between being passionate and being crazy. -m-

- - - Post Merge - - -

People lie about their age smh. I joined websites with a 13 year old age restriction when I was like 7.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 29, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> People younger than 13 can post on ACC. My second cousin who's only 5 plays AC on her brother's DS, and if she happened to join ACC and see that post she'd probably be traumatized.
> I know that you're trying to prove a point, but there's a difference between being passionate and being crazy. -m-
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



im both

I've put it in spoilers and put a huge red label saying it aint appropriate, idk if it helps but im expecting it to be removed bc i reported myself
it's not meant for publicity it's meant for the staff to see


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 29, 2014)

You could've pmed it to the staff. If you post a thread you're leaving it open for the whole forum to see. Even if there's a spoiler people will be curious and click.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 29, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> You could've pmed it to the staff. If you post a thread you're leaving it open for the whole forum to see. Even if there's a spoiler people will be curious and click.



eh true
tbf there's mods online rn so if it isnt off in a half hour ill take it off


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Spoiler: Do Not Open Under Any Circumstances






BlooBelle said:


> You could've pmed it to the staff. If you post a thread you're leaving it open for the whole forum to see. Even if there's a spoiler people will be curious and click.



tru tho


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Spoiler: Do Not Open Under Any Circumstances
> 
> 
> 
> tru tho



i did and like no one saw the original post besides my friend who gave me inspiration xo

three moderators have read it and nothing has happened


----------



## Beary (Dec 29, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> i did and like no one saw the original post besides my friend who gave me inspiration xo
> 
> three moderators have read it and nothing has happened



They're probably shocked your mind is that deep in the gutter.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 29, 2014)

Beary said:


> They're probably shocked your mind is that deep in the gutter.



cheese and crackers, it's just smut... you act like he just did some horrible unforgivable thing...


----------



## Beary (Dec 29, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> cheese and crackers, it's just smut... you act like he just did some horrible unforgivable thing...



It IS horrible to me. I can't stand it. Not everyone is comfortable veiwing something like that.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 29, 2014)

Beary said:


> It IS horrible to me. I can't stand it. Not everyone is comfortable veiwing something like that.



well i'm pretty sure you'd have to click on it to read it. i'm not saying that what the guy did was great or anything, but still...


----------



## Beary (Dec 29, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> well i'm pretty sure you'd have to click on it to read it. i'm not saying that what the guy did was great or anything, but still...



I saw a screenshot of it, I didn't particularly have a choice, since I didn't know what it was.
I guess I'm kind of appalled by what people enjoy doing.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> well i'm pretty sure you'd have to click on it to read it. i'm not saying that what the guy did was great or anything, but still...



Yeah but still, some innocent kids might be curious and get scarred. Especially if they don't understand what they're reading and google stuff <_<


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Yeah but still, some innocent kids might be curious and get scarred. Especially if they don't understand what they're reading and google stuff <_<



lololol i saw plenty of effed up stuff as a kid and I turned out fine. i just, y'know, got over it.

also, if a kid's googling stuff that's clearly bad, maybe they're not old enough to be on a pc unsupervised...




			
				Beary said:
			
		

> I saw a screenshot of it, I didn't particularly have a choice, since I didn't know what it was.
> I guess I'm kind of appalled by what people enjoy doing.



you mean posting smut on acc or making it in general?


----------



## Beary (Dec 29, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> lololol i saw plenty of effed up stuff as a kid and I turned out fine. i just, y'know, got over it.
> 
> also, if a kid's googling stuff that's clearly bad, maybe they're not old enough to be on a pc unsupervised...
> 
> ...



In general, I suppose.
Also, they removed the post. Ayyy, justice!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 29, 2014)

Beary said:


> In general, I suppose.
> Also, they removed the post. Ayyy, justice!



I was asking cos I couldn't tell if your insults were because he posted it on acc or just writing smut general. if it's the latter than just stahp.


----------



## Beary (Dec 29, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> I was asking cos I couldn't tell if your insults were because he posted it on acc or just writing smut general. if it's the latter than just stahp.



Maybe I was insulting him, but I am strongly against NSFW. It may be because I'm 13, or because I was raised in a decent household, but I can stick to my beliefs. And my beliefs are that what I saw was disgusting.


----------



## Joy (Dec 29, 2014)

Beary said:


> Maybe I was insulting him, but I am strongly against NSFW. It may be because I'm 13, or because I was raised in a decent household, but I can stick to my beliefs. And my beliefs are that what I saw was disgusting.



You go Beary!


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 29, 2014)

It was probably gross (i didn't look for it. -w-) but what's done is done. It was deleted, there's no reason to keep on insulting him.


----------



## the groke (Dec 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> ...I can't believe that God lets some people do what they do.



this is pretty far isn't it
i didn't see what he posted but you're acting like he pushed an woman in front of a train to steal her puppy to throw it in front of a comically smaller train
i can't really think of a child sheltered enough that they wouldn't get over reading two sentences, at most they'd be uncomfortable and/or stay off the computer for a few days
i think his point was kinda muddled maybe but clear enough


----------



## Beary (Dec 30, 2014)

the groke said:


> this is pretty far isn't it
> i didn't see what he posted but you're acting like he pushed an woman in front of a train to steal her puppy to throw it in front of a comically smaller train
> i can't really think of a child sheltered enough that they wouldn't get over reading two sentences, at most they'd be uncomfortable and/or stay off the computer for a few days
> i think his point was kinda muddled maybe but clear enough



It wasn't two sentences.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> It wasn't two sentences.



I mean, I do agree with the point he was trying to make, but the way he made it just wasn't OK at all. Like, how did it have anything to do with it?


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

never heard of the site so that could mean that its not that good lol


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 30, 2014)

Even the youngest people on the internet are aware that there are some bad things on it. I ended up coming across some pretty weird stuff under the age of 9 (my parents would shoo me away and get angry that I found it XD) but I ended up normal. He wrote smut, it was wrong to post it there but it's really nothing criminal. There are _far_ worse things you can do, even on the internet.


----------



## the groke (Dec 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> It wasn't two sentences.


well in that case just lock him up right here and now! no mercy to the wicked! an online nemesis

no use arguing about it, what's done is done
the point is ACC is really biased and stuck in 2002 let's get back to that


----------



## Beary (Dec 30, 2014)

the groke said:


> well in that case just lock him up right here and now! no mercy to the wicked! an online nemesis
> 
> no use arguing about it, what's done is done
> the point is ACC is really biased and stuck in 2002 let's get back to that



Yeah uh
I haven't posted in a while
no use beating a dead horse m8


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 30, 2014)

Some of the posts near the bottom made me laugh.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 30, 2014)

can we just appreciate that the only thing removed on my post to "Voice your opinion on ACC and the rules" is the part where I said that Jarikira incorrectly gave me a ticket and nothing else
like that's how selfabsorbed the staff are



FoxWolf64 said:


> I mean, I do agree with the point he was trying to make, but the way he made it just wasn't OK at all. Like, how did it have anything to do with it?



Well it was more of a middle finger to the staff (which is why I deleted it and sent it to the moderators) but they're using a bs excuse saying that same-sex talk would be inappropriate so I emphasised the 'hetero' part. Tbh I don't know the rules anymore, Jarikira gave me an infraction for saying I was part of LGBT but another member of staff said that it's fine saying "I'm LGBT" on passing, which is practically what I did saying "I'm part of LGBT" which can be interpreted as being an advocate or being LGBT or being LGBT which makes no sense imo



BlooBelle said:


> Even the youngest people on the internet are aware that there are some bad things on it. I ended up coming across some pretty weird stuff under the age of 9 (my parents would shoo me away and get angry that I found it XD) but I ended up normal. He wrote smut, it was wrong to post it there but it's really nothing criminal. There are _far_ worse things you can do, even on the internet.



An old AC Forum I went on was spammed with inappropriate websites but I didn't throw a hissy fit
I registered for ACC when I was 7 

Maybe it's just my opinion but reading about how a spanish doughnut was inserted between to pieces of bread is less damaging to a child than if they witnessed the homophobia of ACC



the groke said:


> this is pretty far isn't it
> i didn't see what he posted but you're acting like he pushed an woman in front of a train to steal her puppy to throw it in front of a comically smaller train
> i can't really think of a child sheltered enough that they wouldn't get over reading two sentences, at most they'd be uncomfortable and/or stay off the computer for a few days
> i think his point was kinda muddled maybe but clear enough



I'm going to hell for putting a few lines consisting of 'churros' and 'buns' online for like 10-15 minutes before i privately sent it to 3 moderators



BlooBelle said:


> It was probably gross (i didn't look for it. -w-) but what's done is done. It was deleted, there's no reason to keep on insulting him.



im not taking offence tbh it's her fault if she gets offended if she cant handle the words 'churro' being up on a practically dead website for 15 minutes



Beary said:


> Maybe I was insulting him, but I am strongly against NSFW. It may be because I'm 13, or because I was raised in a *decent household*, but I can stick to my beliefs. And my beliefs are that what I saw was disgusting.



Are you implying I wasn't



Beary said:


> In general, I suppose.
> Also, they removed the post. Ayyy, justice!



Actually I removed it and sent it to moderators, it was seen by three of them before I was banned. "Justice!" Are you going to be a SJW bc you're really annoying so you have the qualificaitons, You seriously need to pipe down jfc


----------



## Beary (Dec 30, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> can we just appreciate that the only thing removed on my post to "Voice your opinion on ACC and the rules" is the part where I said that Jarikira incorrectly gave me a ticket and nothing else
> like that's how selfabsorbed the staff are
> 
> 
> ...



You're beating a dead horse m8
This argument was already over
Idrc anymore


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 30, 2014)

then why do you keep replying? -m-

okay tbh i agree with you. let's just start a new conversation so this thread doesn't get locked. sorry if it seemed like we were attacking you.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 31, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> then why do you keep replying? -m-
> 
> okay tbh i agree with you. let's just start a new conversation so this thread doesn't get locked. sorry if it seemed like we were attacking you.



sorta on the same subject of the homophobia/transphobia:
You're allowed to cross-dress on Animal Crossing New Leaf and some of the characters do flirt with the same sex (Smugs, for example) and none of it has sparked controversy at all it's being inclusive and idk why ACC think it is controversial to mention you identify as an other gender or that you like a certain gender

I'm still waiting for ACC to respond to how I got an infraction for saying "I'm LGBT" when 12 pages on a moderator says "it's okay to so 'I'm LGBT' on passing" like the moderators need to check the rules they defend


----------



## nekosync (Jan 1, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Their rules:
> http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/site_rules.asp
> 
> Their policies:
> http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/site_policies.asp




"Drawing excessive attention"?? This place sounds like prison.


----------

